# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  Where can i shoot my ar15

## Burb122

Hey peps!

Where in auckland can i go sight in my rifle. 100 meters or more. 

Is there A casual range i can go for a day?

----------


## RimfireNZ

Yeah mate come on up to the Auckland Deerstalkers range. It's $20 for the day though. Up in the Riverhead forest.

Check the range calendar and come up on a general practice day. Range - NZDA Auckland Branch 

Just don't come up expecting to do rapid fire as people tend to get grumpy when they're trying to shoot and there's someone shooting with a muzzle break on an AR15.

----------


## dogmatix

And remember where the brass (hot) goes. I.e. having it land on the person next to you is a good way to piss them off.

----------


## el borracho

> Hey peps!
> 
> Where in auckland can i go sight in my rifle. 100 meters or more. 
> 
> Is there A casual range i can go for a day?


PM me and ill take you to my spot in Muriwai

----------


## RimfireNZ

> And remember where the brass (hot) goes. I.e. having it land on the person next to you is a good way to piss them off.


Another good way to piss your fellow shooters off is by having a muzzle break fitted. There's no need on an AR... the 223 has no recoil anyway. All it does is mess up everyones shooting.

----------


## Beavis

Muzzle brake - wear earmuffs, I compete along side people that use brakes, doesn't bother me.

An AR that cycles properly will eject brass at 4-5 O'clock - shouldn't be an issue.

----------


## gimp

> Another good way to piss your fellow shooters off is by having a muzzle break fitted. There's no need on an AR... the 223 has no recoil anyway. All it does is mess up everyones shooting.


You're obviously not familiar with the concept of multiple rapid aimed shots

Ie the point of having a semi automatic rifle

----------


## RimfireNZ

> You're obviously not familiar with the concept of multiple rapid aimed shots
> 
> Ie the point of having a semi automatic rifle


He is talking about sighting a rifle in at 100m off a bench.

----------


## gimp

And you're saying there's no point having a brake on an Ar15. There is, it allows the rifle to remain steady for rapid aimed shots.

There's not much point zeroing without the muzzlebrake if you intend to use the rifle with it.

----------


## Spanners

> Another good way to piss your fellow shooters off is by having a muzzle break fitted. There's no need on an AR... the 223 has no recoil anyway. All it does is mess up everyones shooting.


I think the same mentality would work for any centre fire that fires more than 30 grains of powder.

Mates old 18" 243 Steyr would be one of the most obnoxious guns I've ever been around.
Just because you dont have one or like the idea doesnt mean its shithouse.

----------


## el borracho

223 with break is nothing.The guys next to you should have adequate ear protection on --try sitting along side a 338lm for a few !

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

Either way People have no right to have a problem with your AR, its yours that you paid with with your own $$$ so why let others prevent you from using it?? just explain to them that your shooting your new AR and need to put some rounds downrange...

----------


## Burb122

Yea for sure, i couldnt care less for tards against ar's. Its a gun. It serves the purpose of any other gun. And it goes bang like any other gun. If anything people should admire this piece of fighting equipment, it has a very long history!! And it looks awsome. And its accurate.

----------


## Burb122

To tell the truth i would prefer to shoot with out range officers and tards either side of me. Ive been to your range and was treated like shit from most people there. And the range offiers were all grumpy c**ts. All i had was a 22 magnum. Wasnt impressed. Prefer a farm were you can let it rip.

----------


## Dangerous Dan

> To tell the truth i would prefer to shoot with out range officers and tards either side of me. Ive been to your range and was treated like shit from most people there. And the range offiers were all grumpy c**ts. All i had was a 22 magnum. Wasnt impressed. Prefer a farm were you can let it rip.


I think I can see what the problem is ...

----------


## Beavis

> To tell the truth i would prefer to shoot with out range officers and tards either side of me. Ive been to your range and was treated like shit from most people there. And the range offiers were all grumpy c**ts. All i had was a 22 magnum. Wasnt impressed. Prefer a farm were you can let it rip.


Could do a day trip to the Taupo range if you were desperate. No RO's or any of that crap just roll up

----------


## Herbmiester

You need to come to a Service Rifle Shoot in Wellington then  :Thumbsup:

----------


## el borracho

i offered  Burb122 a place to shoot in Auckland --no pm cant be that in need

----------


## Burb122

Sorry mate, have been over seas. Will pm you

----------


## followupshot

sorry for bumping an old thread - when i was a youing fella, the old man would take us for a shoot up Muriwai beach, towards the bombing range. has anyone been up there lately? what are the rules around shooting in there? not poaching, just for a 'range' day sighting in etc

----------


## Ryan

I've just come across this thread and thought I'd comment on a couple of points.

The AKL Deerstalkers range. I started going a couple of months ago and have been around 4 times so far. The first time was absolute chaos, every man and his dog wanted to shoot that Sunday and I too found the RO staff somewhat surly but I put it down to them having to manage a large crowd. The 25yd range in particular one could barely move and the racks were full - this made for a particularly awkward day's shooting. Subsequent times have been far less busy and the RO staff were cordial and helpful. 

As for shooting semi's, out of consideration I inform the person next to me what I'm shooting and what they might expect coming their way. On the 25yd range there is some plastic boarding which can be stapled up to deflect ejections. On the 100m range, if someone's going to be receiving my hot brass I'll try and shoot when he/she is reloading but obviously this isn't always convenient and really, it's tough titties if they have a problem with it, other days I'll be that person. Luck of the draw.

I've noticed that one or two regulars seem to have a bit of an attitude but I just go about my own business. That said, the majority of other members I've met and shot with have been pretty friendly and approachable. 

Still - nothing beats having an unrestricted "yipee" on private land  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## FletchNZ

> Still - nothing beats having an unrestricted "yipee" on private land


I hear that, I've been to the new TECT Park range in Tauranga twice now and I cant do it again, they are over the top with rules.

----------


## Ropeboy

I'm in the same boat, I've just ordered an ar and waiting with great anticipation for its delivery, but I can't shoot at home, near riverhead because the neighbour keeps horses and nothing rubs him up the wrong way like loud bangs... Anybody local with a area where I can have a blast?

----------


## Rushy

Welcome to the forum Ropeboy. The Auckland NZDA range is at Riverhead. You could shoot it there.

----------


## Tankd

In all of this some people need to have a reality check .Try being a Range officer and see what it is like ?.
   And for the record if some Moron manages to do some injury to themself (or others) the Range Officer can be held to account, to the point of being charged for Manslaughter.

----------


## fernleaf

> In all of this some people need to have a reality check .Try being a Range officer and see what it is like ?.
>    And for the record if some Moron manages to do some injury to themself (or others) the Range Officer can be held to account, to the point of being charged for Manslaughter.


+1. If some dickhead yobbo decides that the rules don't apply to him and something goes wrong the implications/consequences for all Ranges across the country could be quite severe.

I'd love to know what some of the rules are at ranges that people dislike so much?

----------


## Kscott

It's because a lot of people simply don't like being told what to do by someone else. Esp when they think they know everything there is to know - point the rifle in a safe direction, and so on The thought of being told to empty chamber and show it to someone else just rankles them.

Personally it falls into the tough shit box. Choose to shoot on a range = choose to follow the rules.

But bear in mind there are a lot of clubs with members who feel being the superior person with knowledge gives them the right to be rude and arrogant to newbies. The thought of explaining steps to them and trying to be welcoming is just foreign  :Wink:  Shame really, it's just one of the dynamics of people.

----------


## dogmatix

Well, don't take your AR that was previously A-Cat prior to 11 Dec 2013 and is now effected by the law change to the Auckland NZDA Riverhead range.
The branch has decided to ban them from being fired, which is a bit prompt considering most owners will have not enough time to get a compliant stock or apply for the endorsement.

There were a few complaints last time and the ROs gave in, especially as some people had driven 45 minutes to shoot.

I believe TECT Park has done the same thing.

ASRA are being more pragmatic, they will gradually phase this in and work with effected shooters to comply.

FYI, it was the black rifle shooters (incl me) last time at the range who knew safe range protocol, whereas a few bolt action rifle hunters/shooters were the guys handling rifles when others were forward etc.
So being a dick at a range isn't an exclusive quality to any type of shooter.

----------


## Tankd

Just for some information ,if you think you have been not treated correctly on a Civilian range ,just try a Millitary one .
    If we so much as touched something (without being told too) you would have not only your intelligence questioned but also whether you even knew who either of you parents where  :15 8 212:  :36 17 4:  :36 17 4: .
    It was funny as hell because some idiot would always do it :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Just for some information ,if you think you have been not treated correctly on a Civilian range ,just try a Millitary one .
>     If we so much as touched something (without being told too) you would have not only your intelligence questioned but also whether you even knew who either of you parents where .
>     It was funny as hell because some idiot would always do it


Things must have changed.  My recollection is that you would have a sergeants boot up your arse.

----------


## foxhound

> Things must have changed.  My recollection is that you would have a sergeants boot up your arse.


Yep your right Rushy, I remember a NCO picking up a female recruits m16 an ramming it barrel first into the dirt because she didn't have it within arms reach haha. And another recruit getting hit around the head by an NCO because we had all finished shooting and passed and he was still trying to hit the target at 300 with an SLR. Shoot, target indicated a miss by the butts and then a smack to the head haha. I think he couldn't close his left eye and keep his right open while using the sights.

----------


## grunzter

I remember once in Waiouru after a long obstacle course we had to shoot 3 rnds at 300m, and obviously I did not clean all the mud out of my AUG after a 'in the mud crawl', and it would not fire no matter what...
The NCO made me unload, he picked it up and through it away yelling all sorts of profanity, grabbed the rifle off the guy next to me, and said if I missed the steel plate I would get charged, I hit it twice, so he was pretty nice after that...
Grant

----------


## Rushy

> I remember once in Waiouru after a long obstacle course we had to shoot 3 rnds at 300m, and obviously I did not clean all the mud out of my AUG after a 'in the mud crawl', and it would not fire no matter what...
> The NCO made me unload, he picked it up and through it away yelling all sorts of profanity, grabbed the rifle off the guy next to me, and said if I missed the steel plate I would get charged, I hit it twice, so he was pretty nice after that...
> Grant


That sounds like the sort of tantrum a lance corporal would throw.

----------


## ishoot10s

> ... I think he couldn't close his left eye and keep his right open while using the sights.


There's nothing like a bit of weapons or parade drill to bring out the unco's in a group of recruits... Most people can walk normally but as soon as you get them in a formation and call it marching,  :Wtfsmilie:  a few will find their arm and leg coordination goes to hell in a handcart. These unco's are good for a laugh but not for long... :Oh Noes:

----------


## Rushy

> There's nothing like a bit of weapons or parade drill to bring out the unco's in a group of recruits... Most people can walk normally but as soon as you get them in a formation and call it marching,  a few will find their arm and leg coordination goes to hell in a handcart. These unco's are good for a laugh but not for long...


Ain't that the truth.  I fell in with a group at a dawn parade in Parakai a few years back.  We only had to March thirty metres bout what a bloody cock up.

----------


## foxhound

Another day on the range with SLR's and we had finished shooting for the day and as always there is ammo left over so one of the instructors(corporal) asks for some ones SLR so he could have a yippie. So he was told use numb nuts SLR. Numb nuts had tried pull almost a complete pair or undies through the barrel to prep it before live firing. Said recruit had the bolt and bolt carrier in his pocket. So the NCO with a 20 round mag loads the SLR and cocks the weapon and by now we are starting to wonder what the fuck sort of punishment we were all in for now. He pulls the rifle apart starts screaming who is this weapon. SLR off to armourers to have his undies burnt out of the barrel.

----------


## Herbmiester

Its funny being a service rifle shooter I am very safety conscious, we have the range procedures drummed in early and there very rarely seems to be a problem. However when sharing the range with casual shooters you often see the muzzle pointed in all directions, the rifle being handled when you are forward and just general bafoonery.

----------


## foxhound

> Its funny being a service rifle shooter I am very safety conscious, we have the range procedures drummed in early and there very rarely seems to be a problem. However when sharing the range with casual shooters you often see the muzzle pointed in all directions, the rifle being handled when you are forward and just general bafoonery.


Oh if you have ever been in the military on the range the safety is so strict and any fuck ups is met with serious consequences like being charged or made to run up and down hills. The safety side of it is drummed in constantly before you even get to touch live rounds. One is so shit scared of fucking up or even shooting on the wrong target all in all it is very tightly controlled and you learn to treat a weapon as always loaded.

----------


## mikee

> Its funny being a service rifle shooter I am very safety conscious, we have the range procedures drummed in early and there very rarely seems to be a problem. However when sharing the range with casual shooters you often see the muzzle pointed in all directions, the rifle being handled when you are forward and just general bafoonery.


As much as I don't want to agree with these comments I have to whole heartedly agree with them.

----------


## Beavis

> As much as I don't want to agree with these comments I have to whole heartedly agree with them.


Same experience.

Back on topic, it would be great if councils or DOC designated open shitty pieces of land for shooting fun. I'm lucky enough to have one such area 45 mins from me. You can blaze away till all your money's burned up and nobody is close enough to care.

----------


## Ryan

> Same experience.
> 
> Back on topic, it would be great if councils or DOC designated open shitty pieces of land for shooting fun. I'm lucky enough to have one such area 45 mins from me. You can blaze away till all your money's burned up and nobody is close enough to care.


Pity that these organisations rarely possess the acumen to realise such a good business opportunity. I'm still waiting for my Big Wednesday / Lotto numbers to come up, if they do I plan on creating the best shooting range in the country.

----------


## k30

Hi guys, just thought I would mention that I went to NZ Deerstalkers range in Riverhead and found them for the most part to be friendly and accommodating. I managed to sight in my AR 15 and move between the ranges pretty freely. There is a little bias towards bolt action rifles ( and no muzzle breaks lol) but I took this in my stride. I went to an afternoon casual shoot which is quieter than the mornings I understand but really enjoyed my afternoon there. My 10 cents worth anyway...Cheers all

----------


## Maca49

> Pity that these organisations rarely possess the acumen to realise such a good business opportunity. I'm still waiting for my Big Wednesday / Lotto numbers to come up, if they do I plan on creating the best shooting range in the country.


Deal if I win I'll share mine with yours if you win vice versa?

----------


## Ryan

> Hi guys, just thought I would mention that I went to NZ Deerstalkers range in Riverhead and found them for the most part to be friendly and accommodating. I managed to sight in my AR 15 and move between the ranges pretty freely. There is a little bias towards bolt action rifles ( and no muzzle breaks lol) but I took this in my stride. I went to an afternoon casual shoot which is quieter than the mornings I understand but really enjoyed my afternoon there. My 10 cents worth anyway...Cheers all


No muzzle brakes now? Jeez...




> Deal if I win I'll share mine with yours if you win vice versa?


Share my what - my winnings or my shooting range?  :Psmiley:

----------


## moonhunt

Up in the air will be the only place to shoot em soon 

Grab a tee towel put on ya head and rat tat tat

----------


## grunzter

> Hi guys, just thought I would mention that I went to NZ Deerstalkers range in Riverhead and found them for the most part to be friendly and accommodating. I managed to sight in my AR 15 and move between the ranges pretty freely. There is a little bias towards bolt action rifles ( and no muzzle breaks lol) but I took this in my stride. I went to an afternoon casual shoot which is quieter than the mornings I understand but really enjoyed my afternoon there. My 10 cents worth anyway...Cheers all


I done the same on the sunday before last in the afternoon.
Exactly the same experience, and my kids loved it.
I will pop in this Sunday morning (hopefully no idiots) as busy in the afternoon, again with the kids and hopefully have another good experience...
(my AR may stay home as still waiting for scope mount to arrive  :Sad: )
Grant

----------


## dogmatix

> I done the same on the sunday before last in the afternoon.
> Exactly the same experience, and my kids loved it.
> I will pop in this Sunday morning (hopefully no idiots) as busy in the afternoon, again with the kids and hopefully have another good experience...
> (my AR may stay home as still waiting for scope mount to arrive )
> Grant


Did you get my PM about this Saturday?

----------


## kiwiwsniper

> 223 with break is nothing.The guys next to you should have adequate ear protection on --try sitting along side a 338lm for a few !


Yea i agree the 338LM muzzle breaked is F*&(ing loud and spits shit up at you if you help your mate out with sighting, anyway if you got a 308win long gun or bigger cal with a muzzle break take that to then just ask "if i can't shoot my AR then can i shoot this please?"

----------


## Nick-D

The couple of times I've been up the RO's have always been good. Even when busy. 
They have a pretty hard job, and if they are being over zelous, remember that they are doing it with your safety in mind.
The unfortunate reality of a public range is that they have to cater to the lowest common denominator.

Show a little respect and you will get a little respect, then can blast away to you hearts content.

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

north Auckland nzda www.nads.org.nz fine with semis alough there are 2 main rules 

1 contain your brass ie a brass catcher or the likes or anything that stops hot brass hitting the shooter next to you
2 NO rapid fire

----------


## Daggers_187

> Oh if you have ever been in the military on the range the safety is so strict and any fuck ups is met with serious consequences like being charged or made to run up and down hills. The safety side of it is drummed in constantly before you even get to touch live rounds. One is so shit scared of fucking up or even shooting on the wrong target all in all it is very tightly controlled and you learn to treat a weapon as always loaded.


Sorry to Necro this thread - but fuck, just reading the comments made me chuckle pretty hard. Good memories of being on Old Class Range in Waiberia. Good times, good times.

----------


## Rushy

> Sorry to Necro this thread - but fuck, just reading the comments made me chuckle pretty hard. Good memories of being on Old Class Range in Waiberia. Good times, good times.


Have you posted in the old soldiers thread then Daggers_187?

----------


## Daggers_187

> Have you posted in the old soldiers thread then Daggers_187?


No, where?

----------


## Rushy

> No, where?


It will be on the Off Topic section but the easiest way to find it would be to search old soldiers on the forum front page top right.

----------


## ishoot10s

> Good memories of being on Old Class Range in Waiberia. Good times, good times.


Some nostalgia for you @Daggers_187 here's Old Class from a few months ago...





Not a lot of call for it these days, they rarely use more than a dozen of the frames there, and mostly 300m and less...

----------

